# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  نظام النقد الدولي‏..‏ الجانب المجهول من كينزِ

## د.عدنان

*44687*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*12*
*‏16 من ربيع الاخر** 1430* *هـ*
*الأحد*
*نظام النقد الدولي‏..‏ الجانب المجهول من كينز
**بقلم : د‏.‏ حازم الببلاوي* 
*‏أعادت الازمة المالية العالمية اسم الاقتصادي الانجليزي جون ماينر كينز إلي الساحة من جديد‏,‏ وكان اسم كينز قد قفز إلي الواجهة بعد الازمة المالية في الثلاثينات من القرن الماضي‏,‏ وعندها كان السائد في النظرية الاقتصادية التقليدية هو ان اقتصاد السوق قادر علي تصحيح اخطائه بنفسه‏,‏ وان البطالة امر عارض لايمكن ان يدوم‏,‏ وان المطلوب فقط هو ان تمتنع الحكومات عن التدخل في الحياة الاقتصادية حتي تتحقق العمالة الكاملة ويستمر النمو الاقتصادي‏,‏ وجاءت الازمة المالية في ذلك الوقت لتكذب هذه العقيدة‏,‏ وهنا تقدم كينز في مؤلفه عن النظرية العامة للعمالة وسعر الفائدة والنقود‏1936‏ مؤكدا ان الازمات الاقتصادية تقع نتيجة لنقص الطلب‏,‏ وانه لامناص من تدخل الحكومات بسياسات للانفاق لاعادة الانتعاش إلي الاقتصاد‏,‏ وقد نجحت سياسات كينز التدخلية في اعادة الحيوية إلي النشاط الاقتصادي‏,‏ وعرف الاقتصاد العالمي خلال ربع القرن التالي للحرب العالمية الثانية فترة مجيدة من النمو الاقتصادي والاستقرار في معظم دول العالم‏.‏ ومع ذلك تعرضت افكار كينز إلي ردة وشبه ثورة مضادة منذ الثمانينات بدءا بحكومة تاتشر في انجلترا ثم ريجان في أمريكا‏,‏ وبدأ اتجاه
معارض لكل تدخل حكومي في الحياة الاقتصادية‏,‏ وكان علي رأس المعارضين الاقتصادي الأمريكي ميلتون فريدمان‏.‏

احياء الكينزية‏:‏ والآن وبعد ان انفجرت من جديد الازمة المالية العالمية الحالية منذ‏2008,‏ اعاد العالم اكتشاف افكار كينز في أن التوازن لايتحقق تلقائيا في اقتصاد السوق‏,‏ بل ان هذا الاقتصاد خاصة اسواق المال قادر علي اخفاء الاخطاء والاختلالات لسنوات قبل ان تظهر علي السطح وتنفجر‏,‏ كما حدث في الشهور الاخيرة للفقاعة المالية وبذلك عادت النظرية الكينزية من جديد للاضواء‏,‏ ولم يعد الحديث عن دور الدولة في الاقتصاد ـ إلي جانب السوق ـ مدعاة إلي الاعتذار بل اصبح امرا مطلوبا من جميع الأوساط‏,‏ ولعل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ـ قلعة الحرية الاقتصادية ـ قد أوضحت خلال الشهور القليلة الماضية انه دون تدخل من الدولة بشكل حاسم فان الأمور يمكن ان تتجه إلي كارثة اقتصادية تعم العالم‏,‏ وجاء اجتماع مجموعة العشرين منذ ايام للتأكيد علي الدور المتزايد للدولة في الاقتصاد‏.‏ وليس الغرض من هذه المقالة اعادة ترديد ما ذكره كينز عن أهمية السياسات الاقتصادية التدخلية لحماية مستوي النشاط الاقتصادي مع العدالة الاجتماعية‏,‏ وانما ما أود الاشارة إليه هو جانب آخر من آراء كينز ـ غير المشهورة ـ في صدد تشكيل نظام النقد العالمي‏,‏ وكيف ان افكاره والتي
استبعدت في بداية الاربعينيات من القرن الماضي‏,‏ ربما تكون مفيدة الآن ونحن نتحدث عن اصلاح هذا النظام‏.‏ فعندما بدأت تباشير نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية واتضح ان انتصار الحلفاء كاد ان يصبح مضمونا‏,‏ بدأت الحكومتان الأمريكية والبريطانية في الاعداد لنظام نقدي جديد لما بعد الحرب‏,‏ يتجنب المساويء القائمة في العلاقات الدولية آنذاك والتي ادت إلي نوع من الحروب الاقتصادية الصامتة بين الدول الصناعية وانتهت بقيام الحرب العالمية‏,‏ وقد اتفق في ذلك الوقت علي أهمية ارساء قواعد جديدة تضمن حرية التجارة واستقرار العملات وحرية انتقال رءوس الاموال‏.‏

وشكلت الحكومتان لجنة لاعداد تصوراتهما عن النظام النقدي المقترح لما بعد الحرب‏,‏ وكان الوفد البريطاني برئاسة كينز في حين كان الوفد الأمريكي برئاسة وايت‏,‏ وقدم الوفدان تصوراتهما‏,‏ وانتهي الأمر بالأخذ ـ بشكل عام ـ بالخطوط الرئيسية الواردة في مقترحات الوفد الأمريكي مع تجاهل مقترحات كينز‏,‏ وانتهي الأمر بتشكيل النظام الدولي الجديد وفقا لذلك في مؤتمر بريتون وودز‏1944‏ علي أساس انشاء صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي‏.‏

وتبدو أهمية أفكار كينز عن تشكيل نظام النقد الدولي اذا أعدنا قراءة مقترحاته في ذلك الوقت لما ينبغي ان يكون عليه نظام النقد الدولي‏,‏ وحتي نفهم الدلالة الحقيقية لتلك المقترحات‏,‏ فقد يكون من المناسب ان نعيد إلي الاذهان بعض اخطر مساويء نظام النقد الحالي‏.‏

عيوب النظام النقدي الحالي‏:‏ يقوم النظام النقدي الحالي من الناحية الواقعية علي أساس الدولار‏,‏ أي علي اساس عملة وطنية تصدر من دولة لها سياساتها الوطنية‏,‏ وكذلك فانه رغم ان اتفاقية صندوق النقد الدولي تدعو إلي التأكيد علي أهمية التوازن في العلاقات الدولية‏,‏ فان سياسات الصندوق لاتتضمن اية قيود أو جزاءات علي دول الفائض‏,‏ فهي تقتصر علي فرض بعض القيود علي دول العجز وحدها حين تحتاج إلي الاقتراض من الصندوق‏,‏ ومن هنا اصبحت الاختلالات في موازين المدفوعات هي السمة الغالبة بين الدول‏.‏ وقد اثار استخدام الدولار ـ وهو عملة وطنية ـ كأساس للمعاملات الدولية انتقادات كثيرة‏,‏ منها انه يحابي الدولة المصدرة لهذه العملة‏,‏ بأن يوفر لها مزايا في الحصول علي موارد اقتصادية من العالم بلا مقابل حقيقي بمجرد توفير أوراق نقدية للتعامل الدولار‏,‏ وبذلك تتمتع الولايات المتحدة تجاه العالم بما يشبه الحق في فرض ضرائب علي العالم‏,‏ مقابل استخدام الدولار في المعاملات الدولية‏.‏ ولكن هناك عيبا آخر وهو ان اصدار هذه العملة للتعامل الدولي يأخذ في الاعتبار بالدرجة الأولي مصالح الاقتصاد الوطني الأمريكي‏,‏ وليس بالضرورة مصالح العالم‏,‏ فالسياسة ال
نقدية الأمريكية هي بالدرجة الأولي سياسة أمريكية وطنية لاتأخذ بالاعتبارات الدولية إلا بالقدر الذي يناسبها‏.‏

وأخيرا فان قيام الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية باصدار الدولار لاستخدامه في المعاملات الدولية يعني ان تصبح الولايات المتحدة ـ عمليا ـ بمثابة البنك المركزي العالمي الذي يصدر النقود الدولار للتعامل النقدي الدولي‏,‏ ومعروف ان البنك المركزي ـ في اية دولة ـ يصدر النقود في شكل مديونية عليه‏,‏ ولذلك فان مديونية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للعالم تعتبر جزءا عضويا في النظام النقدي العالمي‏,‏ فالدولارات لكي تتوافر للعالم تتطلب ان تصبح الولايات المتحدة مدينة للعالم الخارجي بهذه الدولارات‏,‏ وبذلك فان المديونية الأمريكية المتعاظمة هي نتيجة طبيعية لدور أمريكا باعتبارها الدولة المصدرة للعملة الدولية‏,‏ وبذلك يصبح وجود العجز في ميزان المدفوعات الأمريكية امرا لامناص منه‏.‏ فماذا اقترح كينز قبل نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية فيما يتعلق بالنظام النقد الدولي؟

اقتراحات كينز لنظام نقدي مختلف‏:‏ تضمنت اقتراحات كينز وضع التوازن في العلاقات الدولية كأسس لسلامة المعاملات الدولية‏,‏ ولذلك فقد كان كينز لاينظر بعين الرضا لكل اختلال في موازين المدفوعات‏,‏ يستوي في ذلك الفائض والعجز‏,‏ وعلي عكس النظام الحالي الذي لايفرض اية قيود أو جزاءات علي دول الفائض فقد رأي كينز ان اختلال التوازن في العلاقات الدولية هو مسئولية مشتركة بين دول العجز ودول الفائض‏,‏ فالعجز لايتصور قيامه إلا اذا وجد فائض مقابل لدي طرف آخر‏,‏ ولذلك فان كينز لم يكتف بفرض قيود علي دول العجز‏,‏ بل اقترح فرض جزاءات ايضا علي دول الفائض‏,‏ فاذا تراكمت الفوائض لدولة ما لعدة سنوات‏,‏ فانها تكون معرضة لالغاء هذه الفوائض وبهذا الشكل يضع النظام المقترح ضغطا علي دول الفائض لكي تعمل علي تخفيض او الغاء هذه الفوائض بتشجيعها علي الاستيراد من الدول الأخري‏,‏ خاصة من دول العجز‏,‏ مما يؤدي إلي فتح فرص جديدة امام دول العجز للتصدير لدول الفائض‏.‏ ولكن كينز لايكتفي بذلك‏,‏ بل هو يريد ان يكون النظام دوليا بالمعني الكامل‏,‏ بحيث لاتكون النقود الدولية مجرد عملة وطنية تتداول دوليا بل تقوم مؤسسة دولية باصدار عملة دولية في شكل ائتمان‏,‏
تقدمه هذه المؤسسة للدولة المحتاجة عن طريق عملة جديدة اطلق عليها اسم البانكور فالمؤسسة الدولية المقترحة لاتقرض نقودا وطنية لاحدي الدول‏,‏ وانما تصدر ائتمانا عليها‏,‏ ويقبل هذا الائتمان في التعامل من مختلف الدول‏,‏ وهكذا تتحول هذه المؤسسة النقدية الدولية إلي نوع من البنك المركزي العالمي الذي يصدر نقودا دولية باعتبارها ائتمانا علي الاقتصاد العالمي وتقبل من جميع الدول‏,‏ وبطبيعة الاحوال فان ادارة هذه المؤسسة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالاصدار النقدي تكون علي مستوي جماعي ويراعي في اصدارها احتياجات الاقتصاد العالمي‏,‏ ولايخفي ان ظهور حقوق السحب الخاصة في نهاية الستينيات قد أخذ بشكل جزئي بمفهوم كينز عن اصدار نقود دولية في شكل ائتمان يصدر عن صندوق النقد الدولي‏,‏ ولكن مازال دور حقوق السحب الخاصة محدودا جدا في المعاملات الدولية‏,‏ وفي اجتماعهم الأخير قررت مجموعة العشرين زيادة حقوق السحب الخاصة بمبلغ‏250‏ مليار دولار‏,‏ نصيب الدول الصناعية منها نحو‏60%‏ وهي زيادة في موارد صندوق النقد الدولي‏.‏

وكان الاقتصادي الأمريكي توبن‏**tobin**‏ قد اقترح ان تفرض ضريبة علي المضاربات المالية لتوظيف حصيلتها في خدمة المصالح العامة للمجتمع الدولي مثل حماية البيئة‏,‏ ولاشك ان الاخذ باقتراح مماثل لما قدمه كينز واصدار مثل هذه العملة الدولية من مؤسسة دولية يمكن ان يكون مساعدا لفرض مثل هذه الضريبة‏,‏ فهنا يمكن ان تقتطع المؤسسة الدولية عمولة او رسما عند منح الائتمان للمقترضين يخصص للانفاق لأغراض التنمية البشرية في العالم‏.‏

العودة إلي كينز مرة أخري‏:‏ الحديث عن اصلاح النظام النقدي الدولي قد يتطلب البدء في التفكير في اصدار عملة دولية جديدة‏,‏ واعادة موضوع التوازن في العلاقات الدولية إلي صلب اهتمامات الاقتصاد العالمي‏.‏ وهنا فقد لانكون في حاجة إلي اختراع كينز جديد للمعاونة علي انقاذ العالم من الازمة المالية الحالية كما سبق ان فعلها في السابق‏,‏ ويكفي ان نعيد قراءة كينز القديم والله أعلم‏.‏*

----------

